# Pics of the beater/project



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Couldn't find a forum thread for posting pics and such, so I figured I'd at least keep it to the correct chassis 

$600 plus registration, which I must admit is a pretty good deal for a car that runs and gets me to work and back. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v723/TeKKiE_SPooK/63400003.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v723/TeKKiE_SPooK/63400002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v723/TeKKiE_SPooK/63400001.jpg

If you look in the last image, and imagine the headlights being so yellow you cannot see the reflector, it'd be what they used to look like. I used Meguiers PlastX, and rubbed for a good 3 minutes on each lens (elbow grease!), and they look almost brand new. Great product IMO.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

looks alright for 600$ and to be called a prodject car. keep up the work so we can all se how it turns out


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Sure will.  First things first, Springs, Rims, and then paint, not in any particular order.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Just blacked out the corner lamps. Not bad for $8 and some change. Temporary, of course, until I get the actual JDM SE-R lights. I don't like these lenses, they don't show as good as it should.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Headlight mod done  Looks different at least. Again, still don't like the lenses, so it's still on with the SE-R lights. Just bored and it gave me something to do


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ever considered these?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

or even these


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

LOL yea, that's what I'll be buying, but as I was saying, I was bored and wanted to see what it'd look like. Now that I know the car's going to look nice with these lights, I'll consider purchasing them. 










I hadn't seen anything like these before, they look really nice, and they're not ghey Halo lights.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

wow, this got me thinking. what if i match the lens housing to body color. the black on black look is beautiful. I'll have to open up my lenses to go red on red.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

azkicker0027 said:


> wow, this got me thinking. what if i match the lens housing to body color. the black on black look is beautiful. I'll have to open up my lenses to go red on red.


Yes! That would look one off, for sure. Would look pretty sexy too. I was originally going to paint them gunmetal, but I haven't decided what color to paint the car yet, so I think black would match with anything.

Make sure you use the dupli color flat paints, as they're heat tolerant paints meant for the car itself. You don't want to drive for a while and have the paint flake off. Use that blue painter's tape to tape off the housing that needs to remain chrome

Also, get some 1000 grit wetordry sandpaper to sand down where you want to paint, or it'll flake off.

When you're done painting, peel off the painters tape CAREFULLY. I got carried away on one of the clear corners (the first one I did) and the chrome came off a tiny bit (not enough to notice).

I just stuck both the corners and the headlights in the oven on the highest rack, on a cookie sheet. 250 degress for about 8-10 minutes will heat up the silicone and they will separate just fine. I also used the PlastX on the inside of the lens to clean it up really good. 

Hope that helps anyone that's interested. 

PS- Thanks to a good friend in Dallas, for giving me the idea to go ahead and do this. :thumbup:


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

TeKKiE said:


> LOL yea, that's what I'll be buying, but as I was saying, I was bored and wanted to see what it'd look like. Now that I know the car's going to look nice with these lights, I'll consider purchasing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, their quite good. Luispeed has been doing some excellent work with the Nissan community. Check out his site.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Yea, I checked out the website, but everything there seems a bit pricey. I guess that's what you get for quality though. Sure they're better than knockoffs on ebay. Although, I did find a set of complete SE-R lights w/ corners for $135 + $60 shipping. Pretty cheap if you ask me for OEM SE-R lights (98 model I think?)

Either way, the one piece lights above are hawt, and I don't see anything like them around, so I may scoop them up shortly.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

TeKKiE said:


> Yea, I checked out the website, but everything there seems a bit pricey. I guess that's what you get for quality though. Sure they're better than knockoffs on ebay. Although, I did find a set of complete SE-R lights w/ corners for $135 + $60 shipping. Pretty cheap if you ask me for OEM SE-R lights (98 model I think?)
> 
> Either way, the one piece lights above are hawt, and I don't see anything like them around, so I may scoop them up shortly.


hey man you pay a little premium for fast service and good quality and i take care of all my customers as if they were my close friends.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

LIUSPEED said:


> hey man you pay a little premium for fast service and good quality and i take care of all my customers as if they were my close friends.


No disagreement there.  'Tis why I said "I guess that's what you get for quality" 

I WILL be hitting you up when I decide which set I would like better on my car. I kinda scratched my head when I saw that modification would be required for the one piece lights, though. What modifications, exactly, are required?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Here are some teaser pix for ya Tekkie


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are HAWT on the car! 
EDITED

Dunno why I even asked that if the images above show them blacked out

Definitely nice though, I bet they look even better blacked out on the same car


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no one has ever taken pix of them black housing


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/Nissan/Sentra/Exterior/Headlights/HV-B-head.jpg

Can that ugly chrome thing on the cornerlamp be removed?


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

UPDATE:

Got back from SpeedFactory Tuning here in EP, and got my quotes for the swap, and other upgrades 

SR20DET BlueBird w/ECU+uncut harness - $900
Infinity G20 "SR" 5spd - $475
FMIC w/ piping, 3in downpipe & Inverter - $1250
Garrett GT3071R - $200
GroundControl (All) - $395
AGX (All) - $495
Energy Suspension (All bushings) - $199

Install for the swap - $400 for motor/tranny w/o turbo modifications, $750 w/ turbo 
modifications

I'm LOVING the price.

This of course is w/out some of the other necessary equipment, IE: axles, misc. parts., but still well under budget \o/


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

TeKKiE said:


> http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/Nissan/Sentra/Exterior/Headlights/HV-B-head.jpg
> 
> Can that ugly chrome thing on the cornerlamp be removed?


that isnt chrome it a clear plastic cap and you can remove it but i wont touch it


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh okay. Does it just mount to the lightbulb? Or do I need to separate the lens to get it off?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it something to provide reflectiveness iirc. and to tear it off yes you need to open the headlights up.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

another teaser pic


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Yah those lights would look sick on a black car, but I personally don't like them on a blue car


----------

